#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Roteador TPLINK WR743N bala...

## deanactive

Galera como o intuito aqui é contribuir, aconteceu algo meio assombroso comigo ak em testes, um TPLINK WR743N com antena de 8 dbi em modo n, e notebook em modo n também, sem adaptador, somente o cartão do note.

Pois bem comecei uns testes de ping pelo roteador ao meu notebook, coloquei pacotes de 1400 bytes... ping 100% estável...
Não me contentando, resolvi pingar com várias requisições do meu note pro roteador..
da seguinte maneira

ping x.x.x.x -t -l 65000

isso mesmo galera, meus pings estavam com tamanho de 65000 bytes, pra minha surpresa eu estava fazendo aproximadamente 35 requisições dessa ao roteador, e o mais estrondoso de tudo é que média de ping 56 a 65 ms, em requisições depois de 9000 bytes latência máxima de 4ms... e resultado o reteador nem esquentou. Fazendo back-up do meu notebook, consegui a bagatela de 9MB/s, isso é de assustar.. rsrsrs, não tirei os prints mais se a galera quiser eu tiro quando tiver mais tempo.

----------


## rubem

Acho que só não se consegue esses pings em produtos baratos Encore, Linksys, Tenda, Braview...
(Em modo G, como a velocidade é cerca de 1/3 do default do modo N (150Mbps) os valores seriam 300% maiores)

O melhoramento do 743N é 1043N, com gigabit, mimo e USB storage, com note mimo o desempenho é fantástico também, o preço geralmente é bom porque entram no brasil por "importação alternativa" e não pelo distribuidor oficial, senão seriam mais caros que Linksys (Minha referencia de qualidade).

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

ROUTER BALANCE TP-LINK TL-R480T+2 PORTAS WAN+3 LAN 266MHZ INTEL

Tenho apronta entrega, caso tenha interesse!!!

----------

